# Anyone seen stats for a Ram? (Big-Horn Sheep)



## reapersaurus (Jul 27, 2002)

I vaguely recall seeing something like this, that had the "Butt" ability - I think it acted as a mini-Bull Rush or something.

I've looked, but not found.

Any help?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Crothian (Jul 27, 2002)

I don't know if it is, but you can try here:

http://www.enworld.org/cc


----------



## Grazzt (Jul 27, 2002)

Like this?

Sheep
Medium-Size Animal
Hit Dice: 2d8+2 (11 hp)
Initiative: +1 (Dex)
Speed: 30 ft
AC: 13 (+1 Dex, +2 natural)
Attacks: Bite +1 melee
Damage: Bite 1d4
Face/Reach: 5 ft by 5 ft/5 ft
Saves: Fort +4, Ref +4, Will +0
Abilities: Str 10, Dex 13, Con 12, Int 1, Wis 11, Cha 4
Skills: Listen +5, Spot +5
Climate/Terrain: Temperate mountains, hills, and plains
Organization: Flock (10-100 plus 1 ram per 10 adults and 50% noncombatant lambs)
Challenge Rating: 1/4
Treasure: None
Alignment: Always neutral
Advancement: 3 HD (Medium-size)

The statistics here describe the common sheep.

Combat

Sheep generally flee from danger and avoid combat if possible. If cornered, they attack by biting.

Ram
Rams are male sheep and are usually encountered leading a flock. Rams have 3 HD, Str 12, move at 40 feet per round, and attack using their horns (Butt +3 melee/1d6). If the flock is threatened, the ram becomes very aggressive.


----------



## Crothian (Jul 27, 2002)

Told you so


----------



## drowdude (Jul 27, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *Told you so    *




Now, now... that's not very nice...


----------



## Crothian (Jul 27, 2002)

drowdude said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Now, now... that's not very nice...  *




Actually, that was the nice version.


----------



## bmcdaniel (Jul 27, 2002)

*Goat*

You may also be interested in..

Goat
Small-Size Animal
Hit Dice: ½d8 (3 hp)
Initiative: +2 (Dex)
Speed: 25 ft
AC: 14 (+2 Dex, +1 natural, +1 size)
Attacks: Gore +0 melee
Damage: Gore 1d4 -1
Face/Reach: 5 ft by 5 ft/5 ft
Special Attacks: Knockback, Improved Charge
Special Qualities: Scent
Saves: Fort +2, Ref +4, Will +0
Abilities: Str 8, Dex 15, Con 10, Int 2, Wis 11, Cha 4
Skills: Listen +6, Spot +3
Climate/Terrain: Any land
Organization: Herd (3-12)
Challenge Rating: 1/4
Treasure: None
Alignment: Always neutral
Advancement: 2-3 HD (Medium-size)
The statistics here describe the common goat.
Combat
A goat prefers to attack by charging its opponent, doing so every turn with its improved charge ability.
Knockback (Ex): When a goat successfully makes a gore attack with a charge, it may knockback its target. Treat the knockback as a bullrush, except that the goat does not provoke an attack of opportunity for initiating the bullrush, the goat does not move together with the target, and the target always is moved the maximum amount determined by the bullrush attack. The goat also gets a +2 circumstance bonus on the bullrush since it occurs at the end of a charge. The size rules apply as normal to a knockback; since a goat is Small, it can only knockback Small creatures or smaller.
Improved Charge (Ex): A goat goat can charge if he moves in a straight line of at least 10 feet for a single movement. In other words, he can move freely as a move-equivalent action and then charge as his second action.

Goat, Dire
Medium-Size Animal
Hit Dice: 3d8 + 6 (19 hp)
Initiative: +2 (Dex)
Speed: 40 ft
AC: 15 (+2 Dex, +3 natural)
Attacks: Gore +5 melee
Damage: Gore 1d8 +3
Face/Reach: 5 ft by 5 ft/5 ft
Special Attacks: Knockback, Improved Charge
Special Qualities: Scent
Saves: Fort +4, Ref +4, Will +3
Abilities: Str 16, Dex 15, Con 14, Int 4, Wis 12, Cha 4
Skills: Listen +8, Spot +5
Climate/Terrain: Any land
Organization: Solitary or Herd (3-6)
Challenge Rating: 2
Treasure: None
Alignment: Always neutral
Advancement: 4-6 HD (Large-size)
The dire goat has a reputation for a nasty temperament.
Combat
A dire goat prefers to attack by charging its opponent, doing so every turn with its improved charge ability.
Knockback (Ex): When a dire goat successfully makes a gore attack with a charge, it may knockback its target. Treat the knockback as a bullrush, except that the goat does not provoke an attack of opportunity for initiating the bullrush, the goat does not move together with the target, and the target always is moved the maximum amount determined by the bullrush attack. The dire goat also gets a +2 circumstance bonus on the bullrush since it occurs at the end of a charge. 
Improved Charge (Ex): A dire goat can charge if he moves in a straight line of at least 15 feet for a single movement. In other words, he can move freely as a move-equivalent action and then charge as his second action.

[Edited to clarify Improved Charge ability]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 27, 2002)

Sheep > Commoners 


(normal Goat are like sheep, medium size animals)


----------



## Grazzt (Jul 27, 2002)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *
> 
> (normal Goat are like sheep, medium size animals) *




True true. The Rocky Mt Goat is 4.5 to 5 feet in length and 2.5 to 3 feet tall (weight 125-152 lb) 

Nanny goats weigh in around 160 pounds and billy goats weigh in around 200 pounds.

Alaskan Mt goats are about the same as nannies and billies. Alpine goats are slightly smaller and lighter, but Medium-size nonetheless.

(Too much time on my hands)


----------



## Grazzt (Jul 27, 2002)

Actually looking at the title of the thread again, Big Horn Sheep are slightly larger and bigger than normal sheep/rams.

They can weigh anywhere from 630 to over 700 pounds (Canadian big horns, others weigh in around 200-300 pounds). During the butting contests the males can hit each other with a force of up to 2400 pounds...

So- I need to rework that slightly......use the above stats as normal sheep/rams...

I'll repost the Big-Horn shortly.


----------



## Grazzt (Jul 27, 2002)

Big-Horn Sheep
Medium-Size Animal
Hit Dice: 2d8+2 (11 hp)
Initiative: +2 (Dex)
Speed: 30 ft
AC: 14 (+2 Dex, +2 natural)
Attacks: Butt +3 melee
Damage: Butt 1d6+1
Face/Reach: 5 ft by 5 ft/5 ft
Special Attacks: Improved charge
Special Qualities: Scent
Saves: Fort +4, Ref +5, Will +0
Abilities: Str 13, Dex 14, Con 13, Int 1, Wis 11, Cha 4
Skills: Listen +9, Spot +9
Feats: Weapon Focus (horns)
Climate/Terrain: Warm or cold mountains, hills, and plains
Organization: Flock (20-40 noncombatant ewes plus 1 big horn per 5 ewes)
Challenge Rating: 1/2
Treasure: None
Alignment: Always neutral
Advancement: 3-4 HD (Medium-size)

The statistics here describe the common big horn sheep. It stands about 3 1/2 feet to 4 feet tall and weighs around 200 pounds. Larger specimens (weighing around 650 pounds and standing nearly 4 1/2 feet tall are not unknown).

Combat
Big horns attack by butting with their horns.

Improved Charge (Ex): When a big horn charges an opponent, it deals double its normal Strength bonus to the damage roll if it successfully hits.

Skills: Big horns receive a +4 racial bonus to Listen and Spot checks.


----------



## Mr.Binx (Jul 27, 2002)

Shouldn't mountain goats have a +2 racial bonus to balance checks or whatnot?  The ones at our local zoo are always up at the cliff-side walking on these really narrow ledges.


----------



## Grazzt (Jul 27, 2002)

Mr.Binx said:
			
		

> *Shouldn't mountain goats have a +2 racial bonus to balance checks or whatnot?  The ones at our local zoo are always up at the cliff-side walking on these really narrow ledges.   *




 Hmm...yeah- most likely.


----------



## reapersaurus (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: Goat*



			
				bmcdaniel said:
			
		

> *You may also be interested in..
> 
> Goat
> A goat prefers to attack by charging its opponent, doing so every turn with its improved charge ability.
> ...



This Knockback ability is EXACTLY the kind of thing I was looking for!
Thank you! (all of you)

Scott - do you think your Big-Horn Sheep variant should have this kind of ability, or just leave it with the (boring ol  ) Double-Strength-damage ability?

P.S. Why is Improved Charge a 10 foot min? Isn't charge always at least 10 feet of movement?
And for the Dire version, why does Improved Charge get WEAKER? (up to 15 feet now.. hardly an improvement.  )


----------



## Grazzt (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: Re: Goat*



			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *This Knockback ability is EXACTLY the kind of thing I was looking for!
> Thank you! (all of you)
> 
> Scott - do you think your Big-Horn Sheep variant should have this kind of ability, or just leave it with the (boring ol  ) Double-Strength-damage ability?
> *




Perhaps- but I think I would rework it slightly (not sure how).



> *
> P.S. Why is Improved Charge a 10 foot min? Isn't charge always at least 10 feet of movement?
> And for the Dire version, why does Improved Charge get WEAKER? (up to 15 feet now.. hardly an improvement.  ) *




Charge is always at least 10 feet (page 124 in the PHB). Improved Charge doesnt actually offer the creature anything (that it couldnt already do), and like you pointed out it actually hampers the dire version.


----------



## bmcdaniel (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Goat*



			
				Grazzt said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Charge is always at least 10 feet (page 124 in the PHB). Improved Charge doesnt actually offer the creature anything (that it couldnt already do), and like you pointed out it actually hampers the dire version. *




My intention was that a goat could make a charge AFTER a normal movement, ie as a MEA it moves 10 feet away from you, then reverses direction and charges you. Essentially, it would get to charge every turn (although it would suffer an AoO from backing away). I agree it is not exactly clear.

BM


----------



## reapersaurus (Jul 28, 2002)

bmcdaniel - i like that idea of Improved Charge, now that I get what you meant. 

In fact, if that was a feat, my shield-bashing paladin might not need this Butting companion.

Yes, the main reason why I'm interested in the Ram, or some other creature that butts is to use with a Bashing Paladin so the opponent is pushed far enough away to continue Bashing


----------

